# Relations.



## Roshini

Can anyone please give me all the relations used in tagalog together with its different sayings as well, e.g, mother - inay, nay...etc, things like that. Thanks alot in advance. Magandang araw sa inyong lahat!


----------



## wEi-wEi

mother - inay, nay, nanay
father - itay, tatay, tay
godfather - ninong
godmother - ninang
grandfather - lolo
grandmother - lola
aunt - tita
uncle - tito
cousin - pinsan
(these are just some) enjoy! ;D
​


----------



## Roshini

Thanks, what do you call for grandchildren, another word for uncle and aunt, brother(kuyah), sister(makapatid/ate), another word for grandmother(is it neneng?)...??? Maraming maraming salamat po. Hehe...


----------



## Roshini

Thanks, what do you call for grandchildren, another word for uncle and aunt, brother(kuyah), sister(makapatid/ate), another word for grandmother(is it neneng?)...??? Maraming maraming salamat po. Hehe...


----------



## poul

heres my contribution  

mag-anak - family
ama - father
ina - mother
anak na lalaki - son
anak na babae - daughter
kapatid - sibling
kapatid na lalaki - brother
kapatid na babae - sister
apo - grandchild
lolo / lelong / ingkong / abuwelo - grandfather
lola / lelang / impo / abuwela - grandmother
binyanan - mother or father in law
manugang - son or daughter in law
hipag - sister in law
bayaw - broother in law
pamangking lalaki - nephew
pamangking babae - niece
kamag-anak - relative
asawa - spouse
mag-asawa - husband and wife
amain / tiyo - uncle
ale / tiya - aunt
pinsan - cousin
pinsan buo - first cousin
panganay - first born
bunso - youngest child
kuya - oldest brother
diko - second eldest brother
ate - oldest sister
dete - second eldest sister


----------



## Roshini

Oh thanks so much. There are a lot actually, what about Mang? is it a 'calling' or a name such as Mang Joseph?


----------



## wEi-wEi

mang - was putted before the word to know that, that person is old...


----------



## Roshini

Oh, so it is for old people, as a respect di ba? Okey, actually tagalog is just about understanding and putting it in the right places. Hehe.... yay!
Ok, how do I say 'Are you doing someting?' in tagalog?


----------



## wEi-wEi

Are you doing something? =  May ginagawa ka ba?

hehe! yup you're right... see... that's how it is... ^_^ yokata!


----------



## Roshini

It feels great! Yay!!! yay!!!! Lol! pero, hindi ko sigurado about ginagawa and gagawin and one more, I can't remember. If I can clear that, I think I'll be 75.5% ok. hehe.....I think. Thanks alot ya. Jana!


----------



## wEi-wEi

ginagawa = still making/doing
gagawin - will be making/doing

also, 75.5% is almost near at perfection just few more percents right! oh! before i forgot... good luck on the thing you're waiting for.... ^_^


----------



## Roshini

Thanks, wEI-wEI. I'll try to make some sentences with ginagawa and gagawin. You too. Miss din kita.


----------



## DolphinBoy

Roshini said:
			
		

> Oh, so it is for old people, as a respect di ba? Okey, actually tagalog is just about understanding and putting it in the right places. Hehe.... yay!
> Ok, how do I say 'Are you doing someting?' in tagalog?



The title "Mang" is equivalent to "Mr.", except that it's used with the first/given name (i.e., someone named Juan de la Cruz can be called Mang Juan.) A man's age isn't necessarily implied by use of the title (beyond the implication that the person is no longer a child or a teenager), nor is it really a title of respect.

One uses "Mang" and "Aling" (for females) when one is referring to someone who's *not *a relative.


----------



## MarcB

What about man ong is it the same?


----------



## Roshini

Isn't it Mang ong? So Mang is refered to a person who normally is not a relative, di ba? Maraming salamat sa inyong lahat. Ingat ka.


----------



## MarcB

I have heard mang ong Carlos is it the same?


----------



## DolphinBoy

MarcB said:
			
		

> I have heard mang ong Carlos is it the same?



I think you and Roshini are referring to "Manong", which is used to refer to an older male relative (either a brother, an uncle, or an older cousin), but may be used for older men of no familial relations as a sign of respect.  "Manang" is the feminine title.


----------



## Roshini

Yes, but I have also heard people saying 'Manong, para....Manong, para' as when they stop a taxi. I don't know, I may be wrong. But what does that mean? I thought para is only used for 'for' and 'such as/like(e.g)', di ba? Correct me if I'm wrong. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DolphinBoy

Roshini said:
			
		

> Yes, but I have also heard people saying 'Manong, para....Manong, para' as when they stop a taxi. I don't know, I may be wrong. But what does that mean? I thought para is only used for 'for' and 'such as/like(e.g)', di ba? Correct me if I'm wrong. Thanks in advance.


"Para" is "for" in Tagalog (via Spanish), but Filipinos also say "para" in public vehicles to indicate their stop.  I'm assuming it comes from "Para ako dito" (literally "I'm for here").

Therefore, "Manong, para" just means "Sir, this is my stop".


----------



## Roshini

Maraming salamat sa'yo. Pero, what's the diiference between nang and ng? Does 'sana' and 'sana'y' the same? what does it mean??


----------



## Jana337

Thread closed because it drifted far away from its original topic.

Jana


----------

